# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ميراث المال المشكوك في حل كسبه

## أم أبي التراب

*ميراث المال المشكوك في حل كسبه*

 *السؤال:*
*أنا سيدة متزوجة ولي طفلتان والحمد لله، وزوجي ذو إمكانيات مادية وسط  والحمد لله. توفيت أمي وهي تمتلك مالًا وذهبًا وبيتًا في بلدها. وكل ذلك  كان هدايا من أبي لها. ويُشك في مال أبي أنه حرام، ولكنه أنكر ذلك. فقبلت  منه أمي ما أعطاها، وكانت تساعدنا منه وتصرف منه في أوجه الخير، والمشكلة  أنها كانت تضعه في بنك ربوي، وذلك لسوء ثقافتها الدينية وعدم معرفة الحلال  والحرام.
وسؤالي هنا: هل نأخذ الميراث ونتصدق بجزء منه لنكفر عن الشك فيه؟ أم لا نأخذه أبدًا؟ مع العلم أننا نحتاجه.
وأيضًا سؤالي: نحن سبع بنات مع والدنا، كلنا متزوجات إلا واحدة، هل يشاركنا الميراث إخوة أمي أم لا؟*
 *الجواب:*
*أما الميراث فتأخذونه حلالًا لكم. فوالدكم أنكر أن ماله حرام، وليس  عندكم دليل على أنه حرام. وأمكم أخذت هذا المال منه كهدية أو لأي سبب آخر  مشروع، فيبقى حلالًا لها، أما وضعها له في بنك ربوي فأصل المال باق على أصل  الحل، ولو وضع في بنك ربوي، إذ الإثم في وضعه في البنك الربوي لا يجعله  حرامًا، لكن الحرام هو الفوائد الناتجة عنه باعتبارها ربا لهذا المال. وحتى  هذه الفوائد بالنسبة لكم ترثونها حلالًا بسبب تبدّل اليد؛ ولأن الحرام لا  ينتقل إلى ذمّتين إذا كان المال ليس محرّم العين وانتقل إلى الذمة الثانية  بسبب مشروع، وأنتم قد استفدتموه بطريق مشروع هو الميراث، وإن كان الأفضل  صرف هذه الفوائد إلى الفقراء، مع وجوب سحب هذه الأموال من البنك الربوي.  أما توزيع التركة على الورثة فإن نصيب البنات السبعة هو ثلثا التركة،  والباقي وهو الثلث يعود لإخوة المتوفاة ويوزّع بينهم للذكر مثل حظ  الأنثيين، فإن كانوا ذكورًا فقط أو إناثًا فقط فإنهم يأخذون الثلث بالتساوي  بينهم.
من فتاوى الدورة الثالثة عشرة/لندن - المملكة المتحدة/20-23 جمادى الأولى 1425هـ، الموافق لـ 7-10 يوليو 2004م.*
*- هنا-*
*تعقيب:*
*إذا كان الأب الذي هو زوج المتوفاة على قيد الحياة فله الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.*
*وبنات المتوفاة كلهم:لهم الثلثان يوزع بينهن بالسوية.*
*وما بقي فلإخوة المتوفاة ويوزّع بينهم للذكر مثل حظ  الأنثيين.*
*
*

----------

